# Spiders in my basement: Are they co-existing or eating each other?



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

Hello 
I read that indoor spiders have never lived outdoors and visa-versa, that The spiders in my basement are from generations of basement-dwellers before. Is this true?

Reason I ask is because I have every kind of spider (it seems) in my 700SF basement...big, small, shy, aggressive, jumpers, runners, long legged, short legged, black, brown, etc., etc., etc. I don't bother them and they don't bother me, I'm just wondering if it's true that their ancestors lived inside with the prior homeowner. I can generally find 5 or more at any given time down there, but I don't kill them unless they're particularly creepy or I spot anything that resembles an egg sack. Any thoughts? Are they co-existing or eating each other?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

well if they were eating each other, eventually they would cease to exist as the food supply for the top one would dwindle to nothing.

you'd probably have to identify each species to see what their food sources are.

if it was me, i'd work to eliminate humidity in the area since bugs and spiders need water to survive.

there are probably competing species that feed off other spiders though if you have that many different ones.


----------



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

True enough! I am working on lowering the humidity, and it's getting better (so long as I remember to empty the bucket on the dehumidifier). It would be interesting to identify each species to see what they eat. Perhaps I could host little spider socials :laughing:


----------

